
Graph Search, Home, and Facebook’s uncertain future - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/fearless-extrapolation/456be998cb69
======
tokenadult
This was an interesting enough read as a review of failed Facebook initiatives
(which I had largely forgotten about) to be worth an upvote. There is a sense
in which I am not particularly worried about Facebook's future, because I've
never thought Facebook had a future as an industry-dominating company.
(Disclosure: I spend a LOT of time on Facebook and was there talking to a
Facebook secret group of good friends just before coming here.) My prediction
about Facebook has been boringly predictable for a couple of years here on HN:
"Facebook will go the way of AOL, still being a factor in the industry years
from now, but also serving as an example of a company that could never
monetize up to the level of the hype surrounding it." I used to see friends on
AOL. I never felt an obligation to help AOL monetize just because of that.
Networks are a dime a dozen. Right now, Facebook is a very convenient network,
and I like it. I do not predict that Facebook will make a lot of money because
of users like me.

